#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Бирма >  > > >  >  >  "Вокруг света", материалы по Мьянме

## Константин_К.

http://www.vokrugsveta.ru/country/?vs=1&country_id=55

----------


## Ассаджи

http://www.africa.travel.ru/Azia/Myanmar.htm
http://www.awd.ru/burma_index.htm
http://www.tours.ru/country/mm/default.asp
http://www.tours.ru/country/stories.asp?id_country=MM
http://www.strannik.de/travel/burma.htm

----------

